# Slipperporn



## Ayreon (Feb 14, 2009)

Oh God I love my new camera


----------



## streetmorrisart (Feb 14, 2009)

Nice lineup as always! The perfect windowsill.


----------



## Jorch (Feb 14, 2009)

Very nice bunch of slippers in bloom! :clap:

What is the plant to the right of your delanatii in the group shot? Is that a sangii?


----------



## Ayreon (Feb 14, 2009)

Yes, that's a sangii.


----------



## Elena (Feb 14, 2009)

Fantastic array of blooms!

I really need to find a source for sangii, I think I've gotta have one!


----------



## GuRu (Feb 14, 2009)

Ayreon, I can see some really nice and well grown slipper flowers but where the hell is the porn??  

Best regards from Germany, rudolf


----------



## Evergreen (Feb 14, 2009)

beautiful all of them and great pics too, can u tell the name of that yellow paph with 2 blooms ?


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 14, 2009)

GuRu said:


> Ayreon, I can see some really nice and well grown slipper flowers but where the hell is the porn??


I was wondering that, also...

But I really like the way out-of-focus backgrounds. Well done!


----------



## JeanLux (Feb 15, 2009)

very nice blooms and pictures!!! Jean


----------



## PAPIPAF (Feb 15, 2009)

Nice plants, and *nice pics,* too, I something looking similar:_Armeniacumx vietnamense_thanks


----------



## P-chan (Feb 15, 2009)

Gorgeous!! What a way to start the day! Thank you!! :clap:


----------



## Hera (Feb 15, 2009)

OOOOHHHHH. AAAAAHHHHHH. Totally jealous here!


----------



## goldenrose (Feb 15, 2009)

I'm not crazy about the backlighting but on the sangii & the bess (or X) it looks really COOOL!!!! :clap: :clap:


----------



## rdlsreno (Feb 15, 2009)

Nice shots!!!!!


Ramon


----------



## Ayreon (Feb 15, 2009)

Thank you thank you! 

1 - gratrixianum
2 - Maudiae
3 - Phrag Hanne Popow
4 - appletonianum
5 - sangii
6 - delenatii
7 - parishii x primulinum
8 - unknown hybrid
9 - Phrag besseae
10 - purpuratum
11 - armeniacum x vietnamense
12 - concolor x Jac Flash
13 - Raisin Jack
14 - Deperle


----------



## NYEric (Feb 15, 2009)

OOOOH OOOOh Baby! 
Man After I heard so much about swedish porn! Must be soft!!!  
I really like the focusing on the bloom but keeping the plant in the photo!


----------



## Rick (Feb 15, 2009)

Those are some good looking paphs. Good growing.


----------



## Ayreon (Feb 15, 2009)

Haha, sorry if I made you dissappointed, but I can give you some nice URL's if you are looking for different stuff


----------



## NYEric (Feb 15, 2009)

Oh, I don't think there's much I haven't seen...


----------



## nikv (Feb 15, 2009)

Fabulous!


----------



## Brabantia (Feb 15, 2009)

Very very hight quality pictures and nice plants. Could we know the type of camera that you bought?


----------



## Ayreon (Feb 16, 2009)

Of course 
It's a Nikon D700 with a 105/2,8 Vr Macro lens.


----------

